# Vanishing identical twin



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi x so we had our first scan at 7w4d and we are having fraternal twins, both measuring on track with strong heartbeats.  However,  one sac showed a third fetal pole under half the size of the other with no heartbeat.  I'm assuming this means they were identical twins but one died.
I am now worried about the second as it shares the same dna as the vanishing twin? Is it likely to also have issues or miscarry? Is it possible for one identical twin to be not viable and the other to be viable? 

Thanks,
Jenny x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry for delay. My little boy has not been well. Yes sounds like you had triplets and unfortunately lost one. Unlikely to have any effect on remaining pregnancy happening this early. Good luck. 

Kaz xxx


----------

